# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  P-39 Airacobra Андрея Албула

## Д.Срибный

P-39 Airacobra Андрея Албула

Eduard 1:48

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...p-39/index.htm

----------


## Nazar

> P-39 Airacobra Андрея Албула
> Eduard 1:48


а где сама модель?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> а где сама модель?


Ты слишком быстр :-) Вот и модель...

----------


## Kasatka

Кобра очень понравилась!

Придраться не к чему.
Набор у Эдика очень хорош (за исключением толщины задних кромок крыльев, что исправленно при сборке).

Единственное.. это слишком чистенькая она получилась. Особенно корни крыльев. Там топтались все кому не лень и очень много (ведь доступ к двигателю именно с крыла осуществлялся). Так что там должно быть как у водопоя.

=)

----------


## М.Быков

Ой!.. Вот что значит один раз облажаться с боковиком. Пошло-поехало нафик по всему миру...  :(  Стыдно аж жють  :oops: .

Номер у нее надо поменять на 45 и серийник другой д/б.

----------

